# New Use For An Slightly Used Lathe



## tipusnr (Nov 8, 2006)

When I first started turning I went a took advantage of a "good buy" from Harbor Freight before I knew anything about lathes.  Now I have a Central Machinery Model 38515 14"x 40" lathe taking up counter space in my garage for no real reason.

The 1/2 Hp motor is strong and once I converted the belt access door to thumbscrews changing speeds is not a real issue.  The two BIG drawbacks are the fact that the tailstock backs off (no matter how tight you have it) and the toolrest is really inconvenient to adjust in and out as it uses a bolt with a nut below the bed.  The LITTLE drawback is that the headstock does not have an MT2 taper (or MT1 for that matter) so everything has to screw on to the external threads.

I've been using it for a horizontal sander but now have one of those.  I have two thoughts.

1.  Shorten the bed and use it to rough turn bowls (I have a 4" plate and a talon chuck adapter.  I can bring the live center on the tailstock all the way back to lock and use pressure to secure it.  Shortening the bed would give me back some counter space as I'm not likely to turn 40" deep bowls.

2.  Turn it into a permanent buffing and polishing station.  The rub there is the lack of an MT2 so I would have to have a mandrel custom made.  I talked to the machinist at work about grinding off the end of spur center and welding it to threaded rod to put washers and nuts on for holding the three wheels.  He started to say it was a dumb idea then thought about it and changed to "dangerously stupid idea".  At least he doesn't soft soap me!  His issue was with the softness of threaded rod.

I am eager to hear what any of you have to say about either idea.  Maybe you have one I haven't thought of.

I hate to throw it away and feel it would be dishonest to sell it to someone unaware of the problems..  If you're in the local area you can come and get it for $30.00 cash or check (no PayPal)[}] and come up with your own ideas.

Who knows it could be operator error but I don't think so!!!


----------



## JimGo (Nov 8, 2006)

Can't you modify the tailstock so it doesn't back off?  For example, if it's the kind of tailstock I think it is, can't you put a lock washer in there, or add a nut between the tailstock and the center?


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 8, 2006)

Bill, my first lathe was the HF model with the sanding disk out board of the headstock. I had the same attachment issues, so I put it in the paper for $65 and sold it within two days. Put it on ebay for local pickup only and start it at the minumum you'll take... you just might find it a home.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 9, 2006)

Tip_
Along the lines of #2
What thread set up do you have on the head stock?
When I wanted a collet chuck to make bullet pens I bought a tap and made one that thread on the head stock.
You can Tap a solid hard wood(I used teak but have used maple) and  turn a spindle to make a "high tech buffer" out of a paint roller.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 9, 2006)

Bill,
I'm still turning pens on a lathe much like you describe. tailstock drift and all. the tool rest can be adjusted from above the bed though, but my drive belt will not stay tight for long. long story short. one mans trash is anouther mans treasure. I would try and sell it. let the buyer know the issues it has. they may not mind at all. yes I would like to have a better lathe, much better lathe. but since I don't I make do.


----------



## DCWoodworks (Nov 11, 2006)

Bill,

    I have the same lathe you have, and I did the same thing.  I took a piece of 1/2" 20 Allthread, center-drilled both ends at work, and attached my buffing wheels to it making a buffing "mandrel".  I have normally run it at 1390 rpm, but have ran it at the highest rpm on the lathe (I think it is around 3200) with no problem.  I did add a lock washer to the tailstock, and it helped a little with the drifting.  I make sure I check the TS before I turn it on each time though.  I have had no problems.


----------



## tipusnr (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks Derek.  That's what I needed to know.  If I understand what you describe I should be able to reproduce it.  I assume you place the "mandrel" between the spur center and the live center?


----------



## TheHeretic (Nov 12, 2006)

or if you can hold onto it till I am back off the road I will take it.  I could use it as a sander/typing for the work I do.   

I get back in in the first of Feb.  I am back one or two days in Nov and Dec but...... who knows what I will be able to do on those days.


Dean 
Columbus OH


----------



## tipusnr (Nov 12, 2006)

Dean - it yours! E-mail me off-line when you get back in town or a can bring it to the February turners meeting if you're going.


----------

